# emerge kde interrompu. Solution propre pour reprendre?

## Arcord

Salut.

Je viens d'installer la Gentoo 1.4rc1.

Aussitôt mon installation terminée, j'ai voulu installer kde. Sachant qu'il y en avait pour longtemps, j'ai réinitialisé ma connexion ADSL (pour ne pas subir la déconnexion des 24 heures pendant l'installation), puis lancé un emerge kde.

J'ai lancé cea hier soir.

Ce matin, je vais sur un autre PC, et m'aperçoit que ma connexion ADSL est encore tombé en rade pendant la nuit (ça devient une habitude, j'en ai bien peur). Et donc le PC équipé de la Gentoo a abandonné l'installation de kde (emerge 44 sur 77).

Pour reprendre le tout proprement, si je relance un emerge kde, il n'y aura pas de pb, ou bien est-il préférable que je fasse un unmerge avant?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## SuperTomate

Non, pas de "unmerge".

Tu relances un "emerge kde" et ça va continuer là où s'en était. Ce n'est bien sûr pas la peine de réinstaller les ebuilds installés.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

D'ailleurs si tu vas voir dans le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles tu verras qu'il y a une copie de tous les ebuilds que tu as téléchargés (et pas forcément fini d'installer d'ailleurs...).

----------

## Arcord

Ok, merci.

----------

